# Cacher la barre de menu d'Adium



## Shylvune (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment switcher et je profite de cette semaine qu'il me reste avant le début des cours pour customiser mon mac. 
J'aimerai savoir comment cacher la barre de menu ( celle avec les trois ronds ) sous Adium ?
Parce que la plupars des thèmes sympas ne l'ont pas, du coup le rendu n'est top...Screen

Au passage, comment on fait les crochets avec un MBP 13" ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Tu ne peux pas supprimer les trois ronds, ce sont les 3 ronds dans l'eau, non dans l'OS....


----------



## Shylvune (24 Août 2009)

Pourtant, sur la page de présentation du thème, cette barre n'y est pas : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=4999

Il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen d'y arriver ?


----------



## moebius80 (24 Août 2009)

C'est ça que tu veux faire (c'est comme ca chez moi) :







Avec les options ci-dessous :






Il faut choisir "Fenêtre sans bordure"


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

type de fenêtre : fenêtre sans bordures, dans les préférences apparence d'adium ....si c'est cela
Merci Moebius80 !!


----------



## Shylvune (24 Août 2009)

C'est exactement ce que je cherchais, merci beaucoup.
C'est possible de faire  la même chose pour la fenêtre de chat ? J'ai cherché rapidement dans les options, mais j'ai rien trouvé.


----------

